# September POTM Nomination Thread



## sm4him

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread)  for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):
*Free TPF membership for 12 months.
And $25! (currently in the form of an Amazon gift card)
Entry into Photo of the Year 2015*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* September 2015 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## FITBMX

*"Webby Tree" By PixelRabbit. *
Webby Tree | Photography Forum


----------



## jsecordphoto

"New Mexico - The Land of Enchantement" (#1) by trblmkr
New Mexico - The Land of Enchantement | Photography Forum


----------



## JacaRanda

IMG_0282_1-1 by Judi
Some Fav Bugs (pic heavy) | Photography Forum


----------



## ronlane

Some Geese and some fog by @manny212


----------



## sm4him

Just a little BUMP! Some excellent nominations this month--but only four so far, and I know there's been more amazing photos than that this month!


----------



## jcdeboever

Donde
*Oops...miss focus*
Oops...miss focus | Photography Forum


----------



## jcdeboever

Tree Swallow Heads up 9 14
coastalcon
Hybrid Heron and some other flighty critters (pic heavy) | Photography Forum


----------



## jcdeboever

Missy
by
tirediron
Need help deciding which is the fourth image to submit...  Make up my mind for me! | Photography Forum


----------



## ak_

Vacancies, Fred Berg.

Vacancies | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

*Portrait of Alice by PixelRabbit.*
*Portrait of Alice | Photography Forum*


----------



## FITBMX

*Hornet, wasp, and green bee. Photo #4 By Parker219*
Hornet, wasp, and green bee. | Photography Forum


----------



## Fred Berg

girl in the window by telephotodreams






girl in the window | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

*This is the last day to nominate a photo! So if you haven't nominated all of yours yet, get cracking!!!
I have seen a lot of really great photos posted on the forum this month! *​


----------



## Designer

Abstract Sunset by Pixel Rabbit  here:  Abstract of Tonight's Sunset | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

FITBMX said:


> *This is the last day to nominate a photo! So if you haven't nominated all of yours yet, get cracking!!!
> I have seen a lot of really great photos posted on the forum this month! *​



Thanks for that PSA, @FITBMX!

Actually, though, you'll have a couple more days. Today is the last day to post a picture that would be *eligible* for this month's POTM.
In order to give threads that are posted the last couple of days in the month time to be noticed and nominated--if deemed worthy of it--the nomination thread remains open a few days into the next month.

I anticipate closing this one on Saturday, OCTober. 3--but DO be on the lookout for those late threads that have POTM-worthy photos and get them nominated! (OR that thread from WAY back in the month that you kinda *meant* to nominate but never did...)


----------



## JacaRanda

Saturday October 3rd.  Gotcha


----------



## sm4him

JacaRanda said:


> Saturday October 3rd.  Gotcha



Ha! Thanks, Jac-man. I am in such denial about fall that evidently I don't even want to type the word Octo...well, you know. 

Fixed that.


----------



## ak_

More Double X motion picture film (picture #4), gsgary.







More Double X motion picture film | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

sm4him said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday October 3rd.  Gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Thanks, Jac-man. *I am in such denial about fall *that evidently I don't even want to type the word Octo...well, you know.
> 
> Fixed that.
Click to expand...


I am right there with you on that one!


----------



## Fred Berg

Plymouth helmet:A day at the races | Photography Forum


----------



## Fred Berg

*Not all portraits have to be serious:Not all portraits have to be serious | Photography Forum*


----------



## sm4him

The final bell is about to ring!! I'm going to be closing the nominations for September POTM in just a few hours, so if there were any late-in-the-month threads you wanted to nominate, get it done SOON!
Be sure  to check before you nominate; the thread must have been created during September to qualify. I'll also be starting the October POTM nomination thread in just a few minutes.


----------

